# I bought a Hula Hoop.



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes, I will be attempting to bring back a childhood activity!  :woohoo:    I ordered a "weighted" hula hoop after watching a few Youtube videos and foolishly thinking, "I could do that."  :biggrin-new:    It's supposed to be here on Saturday, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2018)

omg - I never could get the hang of that.  Please post a video.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)

I will have the ambulance on speed-dial.   :lol:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2018)

That's great! I had one in my younger years. When it was popular it had to be an Art Linkletter hula hoop. Not sure how he got involved in the whole thing. It was good quality and weighted. I did get pretty good at it. A few years ago I saw one and decided to buy it. It wasn't weighted so it really didn't work so I gave up on the whole idea. Good luck with it. I sure hope you don't have to call 911.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2018)

Good for you! I had one as a child and cried when I couldn't do it. But I kept at it and soon was pretty darn good. I could shimmy it down to my knees and back up again. What great exercise! Now? LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2018)

(No, I couldn't do this, but it never occurred to me either)


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

Haha!!   Thanks, all.   My hula-hoop is "out for delivery" so soon I'll be posting from the emergency room.   Happy Saturday!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 3, 2018)

I brought one back to Indiana from California in 1958 and hardly anyone had seen one yet.  They were all the rage out there but it took a while for things to get to the Midwest.  My grandmother said they wouldn't let me on the plane with it but I smiled a lot and begged and got to take it on.  

Did anyone have a Shoop-Shoop Hula Hoop?   It went shoop-shoop-shoop when you twirled it.  Don't know why that was such a big deal....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2018)

If I had a hula hoop this is about all I could do with it.....


----------



## hearlady (Feb 3, 2018)

That is supposed to be really good exercise. Trims the waistline. Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2018)

I’ve got one I must get it out of hiding it’s a weighted one as well ..1.5 kg ...no matter how hard hubby tries he can’t get it going but I can do about 30 rounds ..or at least I could about 6 months ago when I dragged it out of the wardrobe ..mind you that’s only around the waist no fancy stuff 
Ive got a free app on my iPad called how to hula hoop ...now I’m getting off the chair and going to get it out


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the comments (and gardening tips) everyone!!   :lol:  (I'm looking at YOU, Seeker!!)     I am pleased to report that after several attempts I was able to "hula" for 100 revolutions, non-stop.    I will probably be confined to bed tomorrow.   

I discovered that I probably bought the wrong weighted hoop for a beginner so I'm going to exchange the 3 pound one for a 1.5 pound.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks for the comments (and gardening tips) everyone!!   :lol:  (I'm looking at YOU, Seeker!!)     I am pleased to report that after several attempts I was able to "hula" for 100 revolutions, non-stop.    I will probably be confined to bed tomorrow.
> 
> I discovered that I probably bought the wrong weighted hoop for a beginner so I'm going to exchange the 3 pound one for a 1.5 pound.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

Seeker said:


> If I had a hula hoop this is about all I could do with it.....
> 
> View attachment 48032



That's a good idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2018)

ooooh good for you... I loved my hula Hoop when I was a kid, I could do all sorts with it, and I could Hula with 2 at the same time. Now, I would be in hospital if I tried, given that I have lower back problems, but if I didn't..I'd love to have one for the exercise.

I didn't know you could get them weighted now, and 3lbs seems very heavy I agree, but 100 revs with a 3lb weight is fabulous but it must have hurt... so do let us know how you get on with the lighter weighted one.. Well done you...


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 48036



Well, if you insist.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> ooooh good for you... I loved my hula Hoop when I was a kid, I could do all sorts with it, and I could Hula with 2 at the same time. Now, I would be in hospital if I tried, given that I have lower back problems, but if I didn't..I'd love to have one for the exercise.
> 
> I didn't know you could get them weighted now, and 3lbs seems very heavy I agree, but 100 revs with a 3lb weight is fabulous but it must have hurt... so do let us know how you get on with the lighter weighted one.. Well done you...



I loved them when I was a kid, too.  These new "weighted" ones are a lot different from the toys we had back then.

So far I am still able to walk so I hope I won't regret this tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2018)

Well I hope you're ok...but for goodness  sake don't do yourself a Mischief... trying too hard..


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Well I hope you're ok...but for goodness  sake don't do yourself a Mischief... trying too hard..



OK.   I got this expression from a Scottish friend...  "I'm chuffed."    :lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> OK.   I got this expression from a Scottish friend...  "I'm chuffed."    :lol:




Well as I'm Scottish that's very apt...lol


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not completely sure of what it means, but I like the sound of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2018)

It means very pleased, usually pleased or proud  of one's self....... it's not just a Scottish expression it's a British expression... 

The expression would be used about yourself as in...I'm chuffed I lost weight..or I'm chuffed I passed my driving test... if you were to use it about someone else's achievements or good news.., you would say...I;m Chuffed For you..


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2018)

:thumbsup:   I'm definitely chuffed!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> :thumbsup:   I'm definitely chuffed!


I don't think you will hear that word used around Houston much!!!LOL


----------



## twinkles (Feb 4, 2018)

i can do the hula hoop arround my arm ---does that count    lol


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I don't think you will hear that word used around Houston much!!!LOL



Si', senor.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i can do the hula hoop arround my arm ---does that count    lol



Everyone has a talent, Twinkles!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

This post requires a "selfie video".


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> This post requires a "selfie video".



I don't want to "go viral," Jim.   :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)

In other news...  my replacement 1.5 pound hoop is coming today.   Watch out world!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

Hooping Update:   I am chagrinned to discover that the heavier hoop was actually EASIER to use than the lighter weight one.   (Physics 101??)   The momentum from the weight kept the rotation going without as much "work."   I have to say that I am very surprised at how much effort is involved in such a simple action, and how winded I become after only a very short time at this.

However I shall persevere!   If I don't collapse of a heart attack I believe this will help my general overall fitness because it REALLY gets my heart rate up, and fast.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


>




OK, now THAT is funny.   :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 13, 2018)

Hooping Update:   I'm not too bad at this.    I'm going to impress my grandchildren next time they come over.  :lol:  I am able to "hoop" for 100+ revolutions several times a day.   It's amazing how it gets the heart rate up, and not a single pain pill has been required.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Hooping Update:   I'm not too bad at this.    I'm going to impress my grandchildren next time they come over.  :lol:  I am able to "hoop" for 100+ revolutions several times a day.   It's amazing how it gets the heart rate up, and not a single pain pill has been required.



Wow, I'm impressed!  That sounds like a good workout C'est Moi!  :yougogirl:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> omg - I never could get the hang of that.  Please post a video.



Neither could I and I considered myself an athlete.   Just could not get it going.

But I did some mean Yo-Yo tricks.  Like 'walk the dog' and 'skin the cat'.  And a real hard one 'rocket to the moon'.

I came in second in an all city tournament.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!  That sounds like a good workout C'est Moi!  :yougogirl:



Just wondering if the sex life has improved?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Just wondering if the sex life has improved?



What makes you think it needs improving?   layful:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> What makes you think it needs improving?   layful:



The weighted hula hoop trick.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Hooping Update:   I'm not too bad at this.    I'm going to impress my grandchildren next time they come over.  :lol:  I am able to "hoop" for 100+ revolutions several times a day.   It's amazing how it gets the heart rate up, and not a single pain pill has been required.



You're great!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 14, 2018)

100+ revolutions is unbelievable! I would love to get one. How do you decide on the weight you need? Does it go by your height or weight? As I remember your hands are free has you hoop,that means I could eat my cookies while hooping? lol


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You're great!



You are lucky you have a good back.  Otherwise you would be suffering.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> 100+ revolutions is unbelievable! I would love to get one. How do you decide on the weight you need? Does it go by your height or weight? As I remember your hands are free has you hoop,that means I could eat my cookies while hooping? lol



Hi Ruth!   Actually, 100 revs is kind of pathetic; most kids would laugh.     Frankly I'm surprised that I'm able to keep it going that well.   As for the weight of the hoop, yes there are recommendations (on Amazon) for height/weight... but it took three different sizes before I found the one that worked best for me.   I started with the 3-pound hoop, then tried the 1.5 pound and finally ended up with a 2-pound, 38" hoop.   

Several months ago I had purchased a "toy" hoop; the lightweight type of our childhood.   I couldn't get that one to stay up AT ALL.   So the new fitness hoops that have a little weight to them are much easier to use.   They also have a sort of foam covering that makes them less "slippery" than a plain plastic hoop.   This is the model I ended up with and it works best for me.    https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XPY1SZJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1    (I am about 5'2" and wear a size 10 pants for reference.)  

Also, as others have said, if you have any back problems I would definitely check with my doctor before trying the hoop.   I am blessed to have a strong back and legs so it has not been an issue for me.   And I don't see why you couldn't eat your cookies while hooping...haha.   Just don't try to drink any coffee!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> You are lucky you have a good back.  Otherwise you would be suffering.



I am lucky, but I'm also fairly active.   We live in a 2-story house and I'm up and down the stairs about 20+ times a day.   I believe that has really made a difference in my fitness level.    I have some degenerated disks in my cervical spine (neck) at about C5-7 but my lower back is still good, thankfully.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!  That sounds like a good workout C'est Moi!  :yougogirl:





RadishRose said:


> You're great!



Thanks, y'all.   It's a fun way to get the heart rate up!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, y'all.   It's a fun way to get the heart rate up!!


Update please


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Update please



Well, I haven't had to be hospitalized so I suppose that's a win.   (Actually I have lost interest in the hoop; it was fun for a while, though.nthego


----------



## rgp (May 11, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, I haven't had to be hospitalized so I suppose that's a win.   (Actually I have lost interest in the hoop; it was fun for a while, though.nthego




 Have ya seen the commercial on TV featuring the girl with one?....She's pretty neat to watch. Wish I could do it....not saying I would ? only that I wish I could.


----------

